# Киста спинного мозга и беременность



## Марина08 (10 Окт 2008)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Марина. Мне 30 лет. С 23 лет мучили ломящие боли в позвоночнике. Травм не было. 
Заключение МРТ позвоночника (март 2005 г.):
ПОЯСНИЧНЫЙ ОТДЕЛ:
МР-признаки полисегментарного остеохондроза поясничного отдела, протрузии диска L4-5 (до 3 мм), физиологически узкий позвоночный канал (на уровне L5 до 12 мм).
ГРУДНОЙ ОТДЕЛ:
МР-признаки межпозвонкового остеохондроза грудного отдела, миелопатия на уровне ТН9-10, с кистозной трансформацией центрального канала.
На фоне этих обследований заключение невропатолога (март 2005 г.): Полисегментарный остеохондроз. Миелопатия на уровне ТН9-10. Кистозная трансформация центрального канала. Протрузии диска L4-5 на фоне физиологически узкого канала позвоночника.
Тогда было назначено лечение: мильгамма, актовегин, никотиновая кислота, прозерин, хондралон.
Облегчения практически не было. Спина болела каждый день. Боли ломящие, откуда-то изнутри, нельзя сказать где именно, потрогать. Бывает легкое онемение спины, но чувствительность не нарушена.

Заключение МРТ (март 2007 г.):
ШЕЙНЫЙ И ГРУДНОЙ ОТДЕЛ:
Начальные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника. Интрамедуллярная киста на уровне Th9-Th10 позвонков (протяженностью 23 мм и до 2,5 мм шириной).
Линейный участок глиоза в шейном отделе спинного мозга.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ НЕЙРОХИРУРГА: Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения позвоночника и спинного мозга с формирующимися сирингомиелитическими полостями в шейном и нижнем грудном отделах спинного мозга.
Лечение: Дона (порошок) 1 р. в день – 40 дней, лирика по 75 мг 2 р. в день – 5 дней. 
Врач сказал, что, скорее всего, это у меня врожденное. И очень был удивлен, что я так себя хорошо чувствую (для этой болезни). Сказал, что нужно динамическое наблюдение кисты и что беременность не противопоказана.
Тогда я и узнала последствиях этого заболевания. 

В настоящее время я беременна. Срок – 32 недели. Последние 3 недели появились ломящие боли в шее, грудном и поясничном отделе. Но все терпимо. Уже несколько раз была у невропатолога по поводу разрешения беременности (можно ли родить самостоятельно естественным путем или с помощью кесарева сечения). Врач до сих пор однозначно не может дать мне такое заключение.  Чисто его мнение: самый щадящий для спины выход – кесарево. Однако такого заключения пока нет. Я нахожусь в «подвешенном» состоянии, ведь срок уже большой, а решение еще не принято.

Я знаю, что мою проблему заочно не решить. Но скажите, известна ли Вам какая-то практика рожавших женщин с таким заболеванием. Может ли мой диагноз быть основанием для назначения кесарева сечения? Я не против кесарева – лишь бы все благополучно разрешилось.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (10 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  киста спинного мозга и беременность*

такие вопросы, конечно , по интернету не решают. 
но все же. 
во-первых ситуация здесь такая: 
для решения вопроса о родоразрешении  акушеры посылают на консультацию к неврологу, который ровным счетом ничего не понимает в акушерстве. соответственно, невролог никогде не может квалифицированно определить , можно Вам рожать так или иначе, он может лишь сказать (даже предположить), может ли родоразрешение ухудшить течение заболевания. 
Акушеры могут Вам предложить родоразрешение путем кесарева сечения, чтобы " перестраховаться" , поскольку они ровным счетом ничего не понимают в неврологии, а тем более в заболевании с таким загадочным названии " сириногомиелия". их дело - - определить акушерские риски. 

Поэтому, судя по тому, что у Вас  есть лишь боль и протрузии и Вы догуляли до приличного срока, то скорее всего, Вы можете рожать сами ( это не заключение и не рекомендации, это только лишь мои размышления!!!!). А по поводу болей - очень многие женщинч испытывают боли в спине во время беременности, имеете право.


----------



## Марина08 (10 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  киста спинного мозга и беременность*

Спасибо большое за быстрый ответ.
Я переживаю и волнуюсь, потому что вижу неуверенность врачей в данном вопросе. Я была у нескольких невропатологов. И никто четко не смог мне ответить о родоразрешении. Одни говорят: "Вас может парализовать. Вы можете остаться инвалидом на всю жизнь". Другие: "Зачем вам резать брюшную полость?! Возможно благополучное разрешение".  А заключение не дают. Я понимаю, что боятся ответственности.
По гинекологии в настоящее время у плода тазовое предлежание и шейное обвитие пуповиной. Очень надеюсь, что все изменится, ведь время еще есть. Если нет, то роды будут с повышенным риском, а тут еще и моя патология позвоночника! Как же тут не волноваться?


----------



## vbl15 (3 Фев 2020)

Марина08 написал(а):


> можно ли родить самостоятельно


Можно.


Марина08 написал(а):


> Но скажите, известна ли Вам какая-то практика рожавших женщин с таким заболеванием.


Да, и никаких проблем не вызывает.


Марина08 написал(а):


> Может ли мой диагноз быть основанием для назначения кесарева сечения?


Нет, если врач понимает, с чем имеет дело.


Марина08 написал(а):


> А заключение не дают.


Приходите, дам заключение.


----------

